# Cuteness alert-Solid Black Pups 1 Week old



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Here's the little sweeties...8 of them at 1 week .....7 male 1 female ...to0 cute not to post...the one looks like he is waving and sticking his tongue out


























Kira and her crew


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I want little boy puppy in the first picture.. 

He's too flippin cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RenomanOMG!!!!!!!!!! I want little boy puppy in the first picture..
> 
> He's too flippin cute!!!!!!!!!


No way he's mine! lol
They're so cute!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

omg 
I so have puppy fever and these pics ARE not helping


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I love puppies, puppy breath, soft puppy feet and everything else about them. They are so cute


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, FedEx me please 1 male.............







I think you have too many !









What does the sire look like ? Dam is BEAUTIFUL !

Where were these all bk puppies when I was searching for my own about 2 yrs ago.......


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Here's Daddy Blackjack he's a Hunk















Here's how some other pups came out from this mating (this is Kira and blackjack's 4th litter together...they make a great combo)
























Kira decided to turn into "Mommie Dearest" one day...watch out









egg me on...I'll put up way...too many puppy pictures now that I have DSL service


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Here are Maverick and Cassie...they are 1 year apart from same breeding pair. They live in Montana with the BEST humans!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

OMG I want pup #3 from the new sets of pictures! Adorable!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I could die from all of this cuteness!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Can't STOP ....


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

That's it I must go snuggle puppies ...they are calling for me.......more later as they grow up!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

ARGH!!!!!
I really want a pupper now


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh wow how gorgeous are all these guys!!! I've never had a solid before. Had Black and tan Bi colour and traditionals.. but they are so so gorgeous and blackjack is definitely a hunk.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh! Me too! I want one! I want one!

They are soooo gorgeous! I'd love the female. Is she spoken for??????







{sigh}
I think I'm in love!








I'm with Dawn. I have puppy fever too! 
More pics please!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

.......They are soooo gorgeous! I'd love the female. Is she spoken for??????







{sigh}..........


Actually... The gal that had the deposit down on the female has become to ill to take her ...so actually the female IS back available. I had a pup from this same breeding pair go to Canada from their last litter! PM if you are interested.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I wish i could afford the 800 for a pup right now. I have my little Maddy, shes 16 wks now. and My wife wants a all black one or a long hair. just cant afford to pay for another pup yet







would love to get one from the litter hehe

beautiful beautiful pupps.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my god, I gotta stop looking ))


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

great pictures!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

sooo cute! I have been cured of puppy fever recently but I still love to look!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

I want to snuggle puppies too!!! They are just too cute. Reminds me of my bailey when she was a pup.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Neat. Rushie's sire was all black. They're beautiful.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw I remember the puppies on the porch & by the rock with the little gal hiding in the background (correct ?), I so love the look of these & someday would love my very own all bk puppy, as we rescued an adult (love him to death). I'm in love with the bks ! A very dark sable is nice, but the bk really pulls at me !









Sire...................... WOWSA !









What are the lines ?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Yes LuvourGSs...I have posted a couple of these photos previously, so you are correct!

If you go to my website I have a page for each dog and then a link to their pedigree.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What darling little puppers!


----------

